# Nfl



## bomb_r2 (Mar 9, 2018)

I do not watch the nfl but I keep up with stats trades and everything 
looks like the Cleveland browns are making moves
i put them at 6-10 this year 

I am a life long bears fan
i would say they go 8-8 if they can pick up a wide receiver or two . No need to stack the defense just get a cb and lb or two . Chicago always goes crazy on defense but their offense is always shit


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## charley (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Think they?ll trade foles ?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2018)

better not, but I would understand if he wanted to leave


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2018)

Vegas Raiders.


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2018)

dump Foles  ....    get a first rounder for him, 'hit while the hammer is hot' !!!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2018)

charley said:


> dump Foles  ....    get a first rounder for him, 'hit while the hammer is hot' !!!


nooooooooooo!

https://youtu.be/_XmhBaUdges


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2018)

goooooooo !!!


----------



## botamico (Mar 13, 2018)

Good having you back posting Charley. Did you take some time off?


----------



## botamico (Mar 13, 2018)

Vegas Raiders might do something. Just keep them out of the go go bars and they won't end up like the giants


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

botamico said:


> Good having you back posting Charley. Did you take some time off?




......  I've been reprogramed ...  I now love trump ..   thx for asking      ..


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

Then you're not charley.. 



charley said:


> ......  I've been reprogramed ...  I now love trump ..   thx for asking      ..


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Then you're not charley..



   .... don't tell Rob ..     ..


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

I would never.. but you know he has moles .. that he pays.. lol



charley said:


> .... don't tell Rob ..     ..


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 24, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I do not watch the nfl but I keep up with stats trades and everything
> looks like the Cleveland browns are making moves
> i put them at 6-10 this year
> 
> ...


Ok, your Jimmy the Loser now.
Go eat lead you darling 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

